# Ridged vs Craftsman



## luckycaribou (Sep 16, 2010)

In the market for a new table saw and have been trying to do as much research as I can. Seems like people love Ridged but dont care so much for Craftsman. Made by the same people and look identicle also so what is the differance? Am I missing something? Also any idea when Ridged's new contractor saw will be available? Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

luckycaribou said:


> In the market for a new table saw and have been trying to do as much research as I can. Seems like people love Ridged but dont care so much for Craftsman. Made by the same people and look identicle also so what is the differance? Am I missing something? Also any idea when Ridged's new contractor saw will be available? Thanks:thumbsup:


Personally without having a specific product to compare I would go with Craftsman every time.

G


----------



## iamwelty2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Happiest day of my life was when my 10 year old Craftsman Table Saw came to a screeching, smokey halt. After much research and several months, I picked up a Ridgid R4511 on sale for around $450... Great saw, quite, versatile... Heavy... they have since been discontinued. I have since added a Ridgid Jointer and Ridgid Oscillating Sander and have been very happy with the design and features. 

I am a former Craftsman advocate, but have found the quality and support have deteriorated to the point I avoid the brand. SIGH. I'm not sure about the new saw, but I'm sure you can get more information on the Ridgid website and there is a nice coupon available also.


----------



## luckycaribou (Sep 16, 2010)

iamwelty2 said:


> and there is a nice coupon available also.


 
What coupon are you refering to? Didn't see one. Also does anyone have any idea when the new Ridged tablesaw will be available?


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I love my Ridgid TS3660 table saw. I have a Craftsman radial arm saw that I like very much too. I think the Ridgid TS fence is really great but not sure about Craftsman. The Herc u Lift mobile base on the Ridgid is great too. Mine is for sale in the classified section. lol. nuttin bad.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Don't know model comparisons, but everything I have that is Ridgid performs like a champ.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

If you're comparing the new Ridgid R4512 and the new Craftsman 21833, it's important to recognize that past models are very different animals than the new offerings, and have next to nothing in common with these new models. I think the question should be whether or not this is a solid design that meets your needs.....if so, I'd go with the better pricing, warranty, etc., regardless of the nameplate. 

Unfortunately, I don't know enough about this particular saw to help you out much. I'm hearing that it's made by Dayton for Colovos, a Chicago based holding company. There were some early complaints about alignment issues on the 21833...hopefully they were isolated to an early run and have been ironed out. (not uncommon with a new product)


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

iamwelty2 said:


> I am a former Craftsman advocate, but have found the quality and support have deteriorated to the point I avoid the brand.


+1.

The only craftsman product I buy today are their wrench and socket sets.

I also own the ridgid table saw, jointer and OSS. They all work great and are easy to tune.

Red


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

The old Craftsman line (RAS and TS) was manufactured Emerson. (Note PAST TENSE intended)

IIRC, Ridgid is manufactured by Emerson. 

The Rigid line is a reasonable and well made line of power tools. Craftsman tools are in the brown dwarf stage of life. Only a cosmic collision orchestrated by K-Mart can possibly save Craftsman. (But I doubt that it will ever happen.)


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

rrich said:


> The old Craftsman line (RAS and TS) was manufactured Emerson. (Note PAST TENSE intended)
> 
> IIRC, Ridgid is manufactured by Emerson.
> 
> The Rigid line is a reasonable and well made line of power tools. Craftsman tools are in the brown dwarf stage of life. Only a cosmic collision orchestrated by K-Mart can possibly save Craftsman. (But I doubt that it will ever happen.)


Emerson stopped manufacturing the Ridgid saws in 2004, and contracted with TTI/Ryobi to make the TS3650/TS3660. In 2008, they introduced the R4511, which was made by Steel City's Orion division, the same company that makes the Craftsman 22124. This fall Ridgid plans to introduce a new R4512 that's made by neither....the new R4512 is rumored to be made by Dayton, the same company that's rumored to make the Craftsman 21833. 

Three separate unrelated saw models (TS3650, R4511, R4512) made by three separate unrelated manufacturers (TTI/Ryobi, Orion, Dayton)....the same thing is true of Craftsman, which makes it tough to pick by brand name.


----------



## iamwelty2 (Oct 18, 2009)

http://www.ridgid.com/Download/lsa_eblast_rebate.pdf

Coupon is good through end of September


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

knotscott said:


> Three separate unrelated saw models (TS3650, R4511, R4512) made by three separate unrelated manufacturers (TTI/Ryobi, Orion, Dayton)....the same thing is true of Craftsman, which makes it tough to pick by brand name.


Thanks for the information. It's so unfortunate that brand names don't mean much any more.

TYFSAK

BTW - Emerson did make some rather good tools during the 1970's.


----------



## sketel (Sep 15, 2010)

I have used many different brand contractor table saws and I have to say in my opinion, it would be well worth it to search for an old delta 10. Even though the fence is not as convenient as the newer style fences, you can get used to it and it will stay square when properly adjusted. The small inconvenience of the old fence system is more than outweighed by the smoothness of the cut you can get with these saws. It has _by far _the least amount of vibration of any contractor saw I've used. A lot of finish carpenters still use these saws because of the accuracy that you can achieve with them.


----------



## luckycaribou (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. Found a 5 yr old Ridged for 350 on cl. May go take a look at it but think I may hold out for the new one cause it will cost 30 or so for gas.


----------

